# Techniques?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone have any cool unusual techniques they would like to share? 

I just came up with using a Q-tip for an effect in doing the hair on a portrait. I was having trouble getting the braid right and I kept putting on more paint to adjust it and finally I realized I had too much paint on the braid so I took a q-tip to wipe it off and then I noticed that the q-tip gave it the effect I was looking for. Here's the picture...isn't the braid cool!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yup, the braid as well as the rest of the portrait. Nice contours in the face.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank You, Liz. I've got gorgeous grandchildren and I'm not too shy to say it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

That's your granddaughter? I should have known, I can see the painting was made by love.


----------

